
Changes to Fusion 360 for personal use - craigjb
https://www.autodesk.com/campaigns/fusion-360-personal-use-changes?%20mktvar002=3899427006%7CEML%7C%7B%7Blead.ID%7D%7D&utm_medium=email&utm_source=ops&utm_campaign=3899427dmmarcomsf360personalcampaign&utm_id=3899427006
======
craigjb
The biggest impact for me I think is the lack of ability to export STEP for
KiCad 3D models.

